
Ask HN: I want to see your bookshelf. Take a photo and post in the comments - alfiedotwtf
I&#x27;m always on the lookout for new books to read, and thought it would be cool to see photos of Hacker News user bookshelves!
======
verdverm
Could you make a simple website where we can all share?

~~~
alfiedotwtf
Imgur.com :)

